# Consultant just raised their fee by 12.5%



## Troy McClure (6 Oct 2010)

I went recently to see a consultant in the Mater private. After paying them I thought something was not right. On the letter the sent out there was one fee but on the day there was another which was 12.5% higher. When I phoned after I was told I was informed by phone of the fee. I was not told there was an 'increase', just given a figure. They seemed to have tried to slip it under the radar. Their office is not even in the Mater private but rather in some very old house across the road. They say they will return the difference due to the confusion, as after all, the initial fee is stated in writing on the appointment letter. I was never told there was an 'increase' before appointment, was just told the new amount when confirming apppointment by phone, and left to figure it out myself.

All that aside, I am writing here wondering in a country of cuts cuts cuts what planet is this person on to see fit to make such a massive increase in the current climate. Maybe this person should consider cutting overheads or staff pay rather than slapping the hands that feed them..
Are other consultants doing similiar out there or is this an isolated case.??


----------



## T McGibney (6 Oct 2010)

Troy McClure said:


> All that aside, I am writing here wondering in a country of cuts cuts cuts what planet is this person on to see fit to make such a massive increase in the current climate.



the planet of a monopoly / protected industry?


----------



## Towger (6 Oct 2010)

'He', no doubt it is a 'he' probably has to make up for their losses in bank shares, geared property investments and the odd gamble using CFDs.


----------



## Troy McClure (6 Oct 2010)

I did not say if it was a male or female consultant. It's not relevant to the question.


----------



## Towger (6 Oct 2010)

The answer which is speculation for the particular consultant in question, is that many highly paid professionals in the medical and other fields lost *a lot* of money in a combination of bank shares, geared property investments and the odd gamble using CFDs. They need hard cash (the CFDs are especially lethal) and business is down, so they raise the fees.


----------



## Chris (6 Oct 2010)

Troy McClure said:


> I went recently to see a consultant in the Mater private. After paying them I thought something was not right. On the letter the sent out there was one fee but on the day there was another which was 12.5% higher. When I phoned after I was told I was informed by phone of the fee. I was not told there was an 'increase', just given a figure. They seemed to have tried to slip it under the radar. Their office is not even in the Mater private but rather in some very old house across the road. They say they will return the difference due to the confusion, as after all, the initial fee is stated in writing on the appointment letter. I was never told there was an 'increase' before appointment, was just told the new amount when confirming apppointment by phone, and left to figure it out myself.
> 
> All that aside, I am writing here wondering in a country of cuts cuts cuts what planet is this person on to see fit to make such a massive increase in the current climate. Maybe this person should consider cutting overheads or staff pay rather than slapping the hands that feed them..
> Are other consultants doing similiar out there or is this an isolated case.??


The number of doctors and consultants, private and public are controlled through licencing to practice. The only reason the consultant can increase the fee is because there are people who are willing to pay the price. Nobody is forced to to take him/her up on the offer (although you could argue that the state of public health may force many). If all it took to be a consultant was a certain level of qualification and experience, then there would be many more open consultant jobs at lower wages.
Even though less people can theoretically afford private health care, the deteriorating public service is increasing the number of people that are willing to separate with hard earned cash.



T McGibney said:


> the planet of a monopoly / protected industry?


Yup, that's it exactly, in fewer words than I came up with above.


----------

